# for experienced abt guys i have a question



## bradyischamp (May 19, 2009)

i see threads where you just cut the top off, scoop out the seeds and veins with some type of corer and inject with pastry bag or jerky kit. then put them on a chile grill.

i also see threads where you cut them in half (canoe) and do them that way. this way seems like a bit more work and a little messier (preparing and while cooking as things can ooze out).

i have a $29 cart on amazon for a jerky kit and chile grill. so on to my question. is the $29 worth it? the first way i wouldnt need any extra accessories. just a knife and spoon, but more work and more messy.

these are what i am thinking about ordering

jerky kit

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...X0DER&v=glance

chile grill with corer

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...X0DER&v=glance


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 19, 2009)

That's not a bad deal on the pepper holder and corer.  I always do mine whole, like them better.  I like doing them in the rack


----------



## smokin' dick (May 19, 2009)

I've done them both ways. If making just a couple dozen or so I'll cut off the tops and use the rack. Personally I think this is the best looking and tastiest way. If doing them for a big crowd, cutting in half is faster and the peppers go twice as far.


----------



## txbbqman (May 19, 2009)

I say both ways r fine. It really just depends on personal preferance me I find the cut in half method easier because they r easier to clean out. Now if I am at deer camp or some where with just the guys and heat is not an issue I use my rack and don't worry so much if I miss some seeds or a vein. Anyway looks like u found a good deal. Good luck


----------



## fire it up (May 19, 2009)

If I had the holder I would definitely do them that way, no question about it.  I do agree with txbbqman that slicing in half is a lot easier to clean out, even if you use a tomato corer I find it easier to slice in half and scoop out the innerds with a #40 disher.
When I did them lying flat I opened a can on whole water chestnuts and cut them into thin slices to plug the hole in the top of the pepper and not a bit of cream cheese or chili leaked out.


----------



## flash (May 20, 2009)

I like to halve them. Easier to clean out and place the little smokey.


----------



## richoso1 (May 20, 2009)

The chile grill w/corer looks like it would be a nice addition. Price isn't too high, go for it.


----------



## geek with fire (May 20, 2009)

It depends who I'm cooking for.  If the crowd are chili heads that can handle light heat, I cut the tops and scoop the seeds out.  If the crowd can't handle heat, I split them in half and use a spoon to carve out the white membrane (along with the seeds).  This makes a milder chili, especially after a med-long smoke.


----------



## chisoxjim (May 20, 2009)

I make the "canoes", and they are not sliced in half, but instead I take enough off to be able to core/seed, and ge the filling in(maybe 1/3 at most). 

I personally am not interested in purchasing a rack to hold them upright when I can just lay them on the smoker.

many ways to make ABT's, their all good.


----------



## wmarkw (May 20, 2009)

I cut mine in half and I use an old carrot peeler to scrape/core out the insides.  That is my first step then I will fill the jalaps w/ my abt mixture that has been chilled in the fridge.  I use my fingers (hands are cleaned/washed fyi, lol) to spread the filling and mold it to the jalap.  I also find it easier to apply the filling when it has been chilled; not as messy.  I do this for each one before I touch the bacon, that way if I have any left over I can freeze it and not contaminate it.  Then wrap 1/2 piece of bacon around the jalap and if possible try to cover the front so the filling won't ooze out.  Tedious for sure but most smokes can be, just need to plan it out.  Most of the time I do the jalapeno work the night before.  

These things are damn tasy.  FYI, I do use the 1/3 less fat cream cheese and it tastes just fine.


----------



## rivet (May 20, 2009)

Exactly, GwF. Can't add anything to that.

Brady, I say go for it. Sometimes the most simple tools or accessories bring the greatest happiness. Christmas before last my wife bought me this holder. I thhink it's one of the most useful gadgets I have; definitley gotten our money's worth from it. Get a good quality one, it will last forever. 

Here's a pic loading them, followed by a pic all done.





Get it and enjoy life, Brady!


----------



## bassman (May 20, 2009)

When using the corer, if you run your sink full of cool water and core the peppers under the water, you'll like it a lot better!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 20, 2009)

I like my rack...Even if you leave them whole, you can make them mild.  Just make sure you core out most of the membranes.


----------



## desertlites (May 21, 2009)

cut my tops off-use a ridged tater peeler to get everything out-stuff and add tops back on with steams for looks and wrap in bacon-my holder is a couple old pie tins I made diff size holes in.


----------



## strandid (May 25, 2009)

I tried to make some for the 1st time last week and man there were good. I caneoed mine missed some seeds in a few WOW what a surprise. I'm not sure if you just cut of the top how people are getting all of the seeds and stuff out without breaking the pepper. Magic i guess


----------



## muley05 (Jun 3, 2009)

I bought a jalapeno corer at Cabela's, and it is awesome for making ABTs.  I made a few batches before I bought the corer, and it was hard to get all the membrane and seeds out.  Not anymore.  And the corer was only $5

I cut the tops off the jalapenos, then just the corer to get all of the insides out (if you want them hotter, leave some seeds in there).  You can even rinse them in cool water after coring them to make sure you got all the seeds.  Then I cut them in half to make "canoes".  I put my cream cheese and salsa in a ziploc baggie, then cut the corner off to pipe the filling into the peppers.  Then wrap half a slice of bacon around the whole thing, and throw them on the smoker grate.  No rack, no toothpicks.

I do have a rack for when I decide to do the peppers whole, but I haven't used it yet.  I don't want to mess with a good thing!!!

As far as the original poster goes, I would recommend buying the rack and corer from Amazon, but throw something else in your cart to get over $25 and get free shipping.  Maybe a BBQ book or something.


----------



## ellymae (Jun 3, 2009)

I have done them both ways - boats and whole. If doing them whole I use a potato peeler to get the seeds and membrane out and a zip-lock bag to pipe the mix in or just stuff in the cheese if I am using something besides a cream cheese mix. 
When doing boats I usually just use a knife to clean out the seeds and membrane and a spoon to fill. 
Not sure if this has been mentioned before, bit if you have folks that don't like the heat, cut the peppers and soak them in dite Sprite over night. Takes away the heat - How? I have no clue, just knows the time I tried it, it worked.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Jun 9, 2009)

I always make canoes. Cut off the tops, slice in half, fill then wrap in bacon.  After reading Smokin'**** post about his  homemade  pepper holder I'm gonna make one myself out of heavy gauge aluminum. just for the heck of it. I doubt I'll change my ways but hey you've got to experiment.


----------



## meatball (Jun 9, 2009)

I don't have a problem with stuff oozing out when I make them and I always go canoe style, just 'cuz I don't have a corer and find it the easiest way to remove all the seeds & membrane. I like to use a wooden skewer to hold a few together at once and I lay them on top of a piece of foil inside the smoker. Works great. I also like to rinse them under water after they are de-seeded. Not sure if this does anything to effect the heat of the chile, but it's an easy way to get those one or two seeds that just don't want to come out.


----------

